# Happier Alone?



## turdferguson (Mar 1, 2016)

My wife and I have had a lot of ups and downs lately. We had a huge fight yesterday involving lots of yelling. After the fight, I apologized, but she would not apologize. I tried to get an apology out of her, but it was not sincere.

Today, I took my kids into town without her, and I had a realization. I felt happier when I was alone with my kids or just alone. I felt calmer and less anxious. I felt like I was less prone to get upset or raise my voice.

Is it possible I feel happier without her? What does this mean for the future of our relationship?

We have a lot of issues that we are working on. It is like a roller coaster. One minute everyone is happy, things are going great, then the next minute we are unhappy with each other.

I am just not sure what to do here. If I truly am happier alone, then perhaps I need to move on. But if there is a way to spark the passion again, I would certainly want to do that. I don't want to end it, but I want to do what is best for everyone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course you feel better away from her right now. There is a lot of strife in your marriage right now. So being away would feel better. It does not mean that divorce is the answer however. 

I just read your other thread. You have not given enough info to this point for anyone reading here to know whether or not this is fixable. In light of that, I have some questions for you.

You said that your wife wants attention all the time... that she wants a lot of attention. What does that mean?

How many hours a week do you and your wife spend together, just the two of you doing date-like things that you both enjoy? Date-like means cuddling, going for walks together, having deep conversations, going out to dinner, etc. Going to a movie and/or watching TV do not count because with those activities you are concentrating on the show, not each other.

What types of things do the two of you do together ?


.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It's normal to have disagreements. It's not good to have shouting matches.

There are those who believe a woman should be able to get away with hollering at you while you sit there and listen. I'm not in that camp. 

Some women don't apologize when they think they are right, even when they have hollered and cussed at you. If the man can't take it, they believe he isn't a strong man. They lose attraction and respect for him.

Can't take it, means unable to stay in the moment and listen without having an emotional reaction of his own.


----------

